# Silkie boy or girl ??



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

7-8 week old silkie what do you think???


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone please?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With silkies you usually have to wait for the egg or crow. If I guess I would think Male but its just a guess.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

He was a boy lol good guess


----------

